# Smoking weed with a head cold and cough?



## Dead_Head

Of course i am aware of the fact that any type of smoke can and will irritate the lungs, but i was wondering how many of you guys smoke when you are ill or sick? Does it help you, do you get as high as your normally would, will you get even more ill from the smoke?

Thanks.


----------



## panic in paradise

I always do, and it always depends, some times smoking makes me feel worse, sometimes it makes me feel a bit better, but I always wind up pissed I didnt save what I had 'till I was over it.


----------



## Dead_Head

Ha, that's exactly what i was thinking. I use pot as my sleep medicine, that would probably be the only reason i would smoke or if i was offered a free smoke by a buddy or something.


----------



## recidivism

i never really liked smoking with a sickness of any kind, it alway irritated my thoat and made me feel way shittier


----------



## LuGoJ

I can't smoke anything when I am sick, I am prone to bronchitis so I can't risk it.


----------



## elfdancer

Eh. I figure it's probably bad for me when I have a sore throat. I try to lighten up on it.

... on the other hand, it usually makes my throat feel better. Sometimes I'll take just a couple easy hits for that reason.


----------



## Student

Strange replies, i love to smoke when i get sick. I live in north america where the winters are fuckin freezing! So naturally i and everyone around gets a cold or two ever winter. And the first thing i do when i feel it is smoke. Congested? Smoke a fat bong rip and clear that shit out! Feel tired but cant sleep? Smoke an indica and enjoy some nice dreams. achy body and head? Smoke a fatty! Just feeling like shit? Tear up that bong! etc. I mean, it is not going to cure your sickness but it will relieve some symptoms just as well, if not better than otc medication. Surely if you dont agree with anything else you have to admit when you wake up in the morning and cant breath a huge rip _will_ clear that shit out temporarily. Definitely keep in mind that heat and tar are not good for your lungs at any time, so try to stick to bongs and vapes if possible and smoke only what you need to relieve symptoms or you will be a lot more sick for a lot longer.

Shit i forgot to mention about that dry cough thing, if you have serious fits of unproductive coughing while sick do not smoke much at all, if any weed. You will be coughing no matter what but when you have been coughing for a long time it starts to become painful and so coughing harder for a while because of that sweet ganja really hurts and the smoke/tar/heat irritates the lungs/throat more. I have chronic fits of unproductive cough every time i get a cold! It sucks, i cough forever, i can hardly stop long enough to eat and sleep at night is not an option for me or anyone living with me while im sick. Luckily opiates are the one and only thing that can do anything about this, so i get some purple drank from my doctor (codeine cough syrup) and before you know it im leanin like im in a mud puddle and i can finally stop coughing. Any opiate/opioid will be effective for this though, but man its hard to smoke opium when you cannot stop coughing. And once you have the cough under controll your cool to smoke ganj as needed.  

peace and good health


----------



## PsyGhost

I find it helps with the symptoms very well and puts you in a nice mood!


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

When I used to smoke I wouldn't if I was sick with a cold/flu since I'd feel worse and cough more. ;-\

When I smoked daily I had allergies and that wasn't a problem.


----------



## rulerofthecosmos

i used to smoke all the time. sick or not. but if you are sick and want to consume marijuana, why not try using a method that isnt so harsh on your throat and lungs??maybe use a vaporiser or hot knives(spots)!!!!!
if you use knives that are slightly cooler than red hot it gives a similar effect to using a vaporiser  e.g it just heats the outside crystalls etc of the bud but doesnt burn all the rest,resulting in less actual smoke!!!!


----------



## amor fati

when I'm congested it only makes me way more congested.


----------



## Pshaaw

I used to have a boyfriend that said smoking pot stimulates ur T cells.. and that it helps you get well..
never read up on it.. sometimes it sounded like bullshit.. just so he could smoke my weed.. lol


----------



## serotoninstorm

Cook with the weed you've got?
That way you get all the benefits of the cure-all cannabis, without the throat/lung irritation!


----------



## Student

^true you wouldn't get the throat/lung irritation, but you would also loose the benefit of cannabis being an expectorant of sorts


----------



## soundthecymbals

Pshaaw said:
			
		

> I used to have a boyfriend that said smoking pot stimulates ur T cells.. and that it helps you get well..
> never read up on it.. sometimes it sounded like bullshit.. just so he could smoke my weed.. lol


...your "T cells?"


----------



## nealcassady

whenever i'm sick i never feel like eating, and surely weed is right there to help me get over that.. and out of bed in a better mood


----------



## JamieTO

Of course its no good for your lungs.. but pot does help the healing process.. anyways.. if you smoke pot.. why the fuck are you asking this question?  just smoke the pot that you want... your cold or whatever will go away anyway...


----------



## ra3g

*Miracle*

I got sick last night and was freaking out cause I hate being sick. I woke up ths morning fuuuucked up chills, sweats, phlegm, stuffy nose, head ache, sore throat and zero appetite. I kept taking robutussion but that stuff doesnt work compared to nyquil but thats all i had.. I was looking here to see if smoking weed was bad for when your sick but i took a hit out of a bong and i feel soo much better. My headache is gone, im hungry and the feeling of being cold and hot are gone. Weed really does help you FEEL better but doesnt get you better. Get rest and get lots of fluids... Oh yeah a bong hoot! :D


----------



## ColinGibs

*Another Miracle!*

I too just had a really shitty cold with a fever and all come upon me and i smoked an entire quarter of headies to my face, via a nice bong.

Im not sure if I regret it or not because throughout the last 36 hours, the it varied from helping to making it worse.  I actually coughed so bad i hacked up some phlegm or something and then gagged and threw up in the sink.

I don't think it cures it but shit it made me feel so much better. And today I woke up and im 80% better than I felt yesterday! I think i tricked my mind into thinking it wasn't sick, or could fight it off better, like a placebo of health, and it made my immune system kick its ass.

and made it much more enjoyable to watch 16 episodes of south park


----------



## double ewe

There are a few situations where I won't, but in general I find that smoking really makes an illness much more bearable.

If I have a bad chest cold, I try to vaporize, and avoid smoking before my workout (I run/workout regardless of illness), as otherwise it really raises the chances of bronchitis.

However, in all other instances, I really have no problem with smoking. Being high is a nice way to spend a lazy day laying around the house recuperating, and I've found there's something about it that almost makes me forget that I'm sick. It's like there's this general crappy, down feeling I get no matter what kind of illness I have . . it's not even really a symptom, just a sense that my body isn't quite right. Pot seems to almost universally make this feeling subside so that I feel more normal.


----------



## Blazin_Ridim

i smoke all the time even if im sick and it doesn't both me 1 bit. i cough more if anything but i styll get sjut as high and makes me notice my sickness less.


----------



## me0307

i actualy did this last friday night.

had (still kinda have...) the flu and vaporized.  it actually helped my coughing a bit - which surprised me.  idk, made me feel pretty good for a couple of hours and helped me go to sleep


----------



## ikkyu

I did this last Friday night as well.  At the time I'd had a slight head cold and a nagging cough for the past couple of days.  The night went fine but the next day my throat was extremely dry and sore and I had developed a fever to boot.  I'll know better not to do this next time.


----------



## zukobro

A veteran smoker recently told me to try smoking through a bong with hot water in it instead of cold, and it supposedly is way better on the throat. I haven't tried this yet, but I'm about to in three minutes here, cause my head/throat is a freakin mess...and neck


----------



## jamesmartin

SMOKING weed isn't the greatest thing for ur immune system


----------



## 5aday

I have currently have a head cold. I've been smoking even though I have a cold, because most of the time it makes me feel better, and lessens my painful sore throat.


----------



## shishigami

I find that smoking weed with any sort of head discomfort leads to intense and painful headaches, plus sensations of skydiving or vertigo with eyes closed.


----------



## arthunter888

I think weed may make me feel better for a short period after smoking, but this comes at the expense of feeling even worse than originally after the come-down. And that's not even the worst of it. The worst is waking up and tasting a mixture of weed smoke, blood, and mucous throughout my throat that's dry as a desert, and sore as shit.

    It should be pretty obvious that smoking ANYTHING while sick is a bad idea, simply because the smoke contains toxins that are directly contacting the areas affected by the 'bug' (throat, lungs, sinuses), which just adds to the inflammation and the overall 'battle'. However, it is my belief that even if 'smoke' were avoided by eating the weed or vaping it, it's still not a good idea: There is evidence that Cannabinoids inherently suppress the immune system, regardless of how they are consumed.


----------



## laCster

DXM is your friend!


----------



## psychomimetic

Had a sore throat and cough a few days ago. I smoked weed and it seemed to make my throat feel a bit better. 

I always smoke weed though, rain hail sleet or snow, I'm like the post office and the ganja is a package of happiness that needs to get delivered to my brain. 

Never seems to make me feel worse, although I'm sure it's not healthy to be hitting the herb with a sore throat.


----------



## attempt4

Not only does the feeling of being stoned add a whole new "light-hearted" edge to the sickness where it feels like it's a lot more handleable, but consuming Cannabis orally helps my body get over the illness due to it's myriad of health benefits. It is a herb, after all. 

Smoking obviously ain't the best idea, but you should simmer a dose in some rapeseed oil and consume that in a yoghurt or however you wish.


----------



## Axed

I enjoy smoking while sick, but that's probably just because I'm pretty much a daily smoker. However, all the hits were much harsher, just ripping up my throat. But it was worth it, because the high was soothing to all the aches and pains I felt.


----------



## ErgicMergic

It took me a few trial/errors before I realized that every time I smoked weed with a simple cold, it turned into bronchitis. Even the hot air from vaporizers irritate the throat.

Eat edibles.


----------



## Weemanio

When i toke when sick i never seem to get as high as i would without a cold!


----------



## papa

nothing is the same when you're sick. The high, the taste of food, nothing......


----------



## Chainer

im smoking and sick now and it totally slows my throat from healing.  oh well, i'd rather be high.


----------



## laCster

how many times do i have to say this lmao....take 30-60 mgs DXM and smoke some weed. you will feel amazing.


----------



## grafittibob

I still smoke weed while I'm sick.
Nothing like a good toke with some warm tea.
It helps with the head congestion and body ache.

Although it does make me cough more when I smoke it obviously.
Also be careful of dry mouth, it will make your throat hurt even worse.


----------



## Chainer

laCster said:


> how many times do i have to say this lmao....take 30-60 mgs DXM and smoke some weed. you will feel amazing.



man im drinking like 5 theraflus a day lol, im getting plenty of dextro and diph, it's not like DXM actually cures being sick as hell.  i mean it helps but smoking is slowing down my congestion and irritation from healing by a whollleee lot.


----------



## laCster

theraflul hahaha. i know how it is man, i've had this cough for nearly 3 months now. never seems to go away.. even though DXM does not act as a local anesthetic like ketamine, dextromethorphan raises the coughing threshold in the CNS


----------



## McStoni

I like smoking while I'm sick. It helps me to sleep and makes me feel a little bit better if I don't have any medicine. If you have a sore throat and the weed is too harsh I suggest using a bong with iced water. Its soothing.  I hate when I'm sick and I can't hold my hit in for very long without coughing it all out. That's the only thing that peeves me about smoking with a cold.

This is sort of off topic but you know what I've noticed about sick stoners? Most people never refuse the pipe even when someone says that they're sick so if one person in your group is sick, a few weeks later, every one is.


----------



## iskalla

i found that when i have a cold, and i continue smoking like i normally do (up to three joints a day), the time i stay sick is prolonged. sometimeit takes nearly a month for me to get better. consuming weed weakens your immune system, at least thats what the director of the institute of immunology at our uni said. as far as symptoms go, sometimes i do feel it can clear up my nose and throat, but this effect is of short duration. i recently changed my smoking habits and apart from smoking a lot less in general i dont smoke when i have a cold. my recovery period shortened dramatically.


----------



## weekend addiction

McStoni said:


> This is sort of off topic but you know what I've noticed about sick stoners? Most people never refuse the pipe even when someone says that they're sick so if one person in your group is sick, a few weeks later, every one is.


 
Hell yah I've noticed it. People will be sick as fuck but for some reason its considered rude to leave them out. If your sick bring your own weed and bowl or don't smoke. 

And to the OP I always smoke when sick. I would rather get high and take a nap than sit there and be miserable. If I feel I need to cough then I buy some OC and that'll clear me up good.


----------



## Chainer

Just thought I'd let people know I'm finally not sick - I'd guess (and have zero science, but pure experience) that smoking at a slightly slower pace did greatly slow my congestion healing.  It had been about 4 days of not being sick, but still being extremely congested.  I finally woke up today after taking a full break and I woke up and coughed up a whole lotta PND and congestion... promptly smoked a blunt without coughing at all, so the break obviously helped ;P  Just thought I'd provide the update since I've been bitching about it earlier, and advise taking a small break after the peak of your being sick to avoid something awful like extended congestion.  Common sense prevails again.

As to leaving people out when they are sick on blunts: why do you think I get sick so often?  If any of my housemates is sick, they are in on my blunt unless they are kind enough to strongly suggest I don't let them.


----------



## PhencyclidineDream

make some cookies!
or weed tea, yeah!


----------



## badfish45

I always smoke when I'm sick. When I first come down, it KILLS me, because cannabis lowers your immune system. But then the next day I usually feel a lot better. I guess its all a matter of the sickness and opinion. If you feel like getting high, go ahead.


----------



## CombatWombat

Use a vape.  You don't get any carbon dioxide/nasty ash particles this way.  It's incredibly smooth, like a sauna of marijuana smoke, turns marijuana into the best cold medicine ever


----------



## badfish45

You wouldn't get resick, but you could get somebody else sick.


----------



## OTGee

I have heard that thc opens your synuses or something like that (could just be a rumour) but personally I wouldn't smoke large amounts constantly while unwell as it does lower your immune system a lot but it is a great painkiller and will probably put you in a generally happier mood


----------



## DaDankyDank

Right now I have a sore throat from coughing so much, and a cold.
I have been smoking everyday even though I'm sick, it usually irritates my throat more and I cough a lot, but I usually feel better once the episode is over.
I Also feel bad for the people I've smoked with in the past few days, I hope I didn't get them sick lol, always somthing to keep in mind .
I find it helps me sleep better at night when I'm sick too. A bowl before bed with nyquil allows me to sleep good all night and not wake up till morning.
I personally think it's worth it, but everyone's different.


----------



## GodSpeedK

make firecrackers! best advice.


----------



## subaruwrx

i always smoke pot when im sick from a cold


----------



## Folley

last time I got really sick with a bad cough I ended up smoking like 4 or 5 grams in a couple of hours 2 days in a row

ever since then my lungs have been REALLY fucked up, and Ive been coughing up all sorts of shit, and I still have a pretty bad cough, its been like a month


----------



## ADTRxChris

SOULUTIONS 

Sinus Pressure ~ When you take a hit, breath out of your nose. All the smoke will rush out of there and clear shit up for a while.

Chest Congestion Or Coughing ~ *Not Recommended to smoke when you have a cough. Its your choice it can go either way for you. Fix your lungs or Fuck them up even more

Headache ~ Smoke that SHIT! Helps so much with a ache. Can feel like shit after the effects were off

ThrowinUp,CommonColdw/Asthma, Or Severe Flu. Weed should not be a OPTION. Can lead to further problems and tyour symptoms will not reside. 

                            ***********IF YOUR HARDCORE THAN YOU COULD JUST FUCK ALL OF THIS SHIT ^^^^^ **************


----------



## weekend addiction

I usually vape when I have a head cold. I also prefer to smoke out of bongs. Also space out your hits atleast 20 minutes if you can.... Weed and nyquil will put you on tilt so don't be afraid to give it a go.

If you have a bong with an ice catcher use warm water 180 degrees or less... and some ice in the ice catcher. This will give you some smooth rips.


----------



## GBM

I do personally. I find smoking weed with a cold helps with the aches+pains, also gives me more motivation to do stuff other than sitting in a pool of self-pity due to me being sick. The downside is even the SMALLEST of hoots will make me cough my ass off, and after a bowl my throat is insanely pooched.


----------



## Chesh

my rule is if i have a sore throat and it's not too bad i'll hit an ice bong then have a strepsil. if it's a really bad sore through with coughing i won't risk it.

getting high when you're ill really helps imo, it turns a day of feeling like shit into a day of being high. also makes it easier to sleep.


----------



## Miss Kirsty

Hey guys....Im dreadfull when sick...i will smoke no matter how bad...Even with bronchitis!...I am 37 have been smoking near daily for 25 years...I remember some of that skunk used to tear my throat out. I didnt give a toss about cigs, at all. I can give them up completely while sick, but not the weed...Mind you it hurts like fuck, and i hate that part, but i dont care, i want the      high. 
When i was 15yrs i lived with a very dominating bloke who had an "Always pull policy"...If you didnt pull a cone you would be left out the rest of the session...STUPID!!! I know...But i was only little and let him control me...Saying that , it was a "Policy" everyone who entered our house had to conform to...not jist me...But we lived in the southern highlands and it was fucking freezing and i always had a cold/flu....Ohh the pain of my throat being ripped out!!! What an idiot i was!!!
I havent been sick for 5 years now (touch wood)...


----------



## Pshaaw

I had an ex tell me that smoking weed stimulates your T cells....which helps you get better....but I'm not sure that had any merit...he could've just been BS'ing me...lol


----------



## theotherwoman

Sick as fuck and with a sore throat, i'll still smoke. Though if i'm sharing my friends may not appreciate it 8)


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

jamesmartin said:


> SMOKING weed isn't the greatest thing for ur immune system



When you're ill already no it's not - it doesn't significantly lower it though... it's not called the sacred herb for no reason - it's good for a lot of things.

BUT you're right, it lowers your immune system, so if you have a cold, you might as well stop smoking it for a few days - it would be great for your tolerance, and help you get over the cold a LOT quicker!

I personally don't smoke when I have a cold anymore, but I used to - it used to be a long time for my colds to disappear. Silliness, really.


----------



## Artificial Emotion

If weed was that bad for your immune system I don't think HIV and AIDs patients i.e. people who are sick because their immune systems are failing, would get away with smoking it so much. As we all know, weed is one of the most useful drugs these people can use since it destroys the nausea associated with antiretroviral drugs edit: and stimulates their faltering appetites. Weed does have some affect on the immune system but it's just not enough to affect the recovery from a cold virus. edit: I'd actually go so far as to say cannabis consumed under normal circumstances has no significant adverse effect on the immune system whatsoever.

If you want a great way to deal with a cold, get Vicks First Defense. If used with 36 hours of the very first signs of a head cold it can prevent you from getting it completely, or if not, reduce the severity of the symptoms and the duration. You have to be quick though. Leave it too late and it doesn't work.

I've got a bunged up nose at the moment and it's hell getting up in the morning.


----------



## Darksidesam

Well ive not had a cold since ive been a stoner,
so ill let you's know lol,

I vaporize my weed. I personally have found squeezing half a lemon into a lemsip drink , drinking that morning and evening helps a hell of a lot though. Really kicks that colds arse lol


----------



## Mr_Fluffykins

when i had swine flu, i smoked straigbht threw it  and it helped ease the symptoms,  i dont get much sick now anymore, only sick i get is from puking caused by drugs other then marijuana


----------



## Darksidesam

sounds like i am getting a cold coming on, funny that, its honestly been since april 2011 that ive had one,
used to get like 2 a month before i used any drugs.

That swine flu, arghh i got that when it was about moreso, Knocked me for two. 
So cold, and shivery ive never been that cold in my life.


----------



## arthunter888

This really sucks. I just took a 2 week break from weed for a drug test, and planned on toking again after the piss test. Well, the very day of the piss test, I got a sinus cold for the first time in about a year.

    Now I have to wait even longer, because I'm afraid smoking will delay healing, and make the sinus pressure worse. Fuck!!


----------



## Artificial Emotion

I'm so glad my nose cold only lasted about 3 days! I'm pretty sure it's because I managed to use this new antiviral nose spray that deactivates the cold virus at the top of the nose which is pretty similar to the Vicks First Defence I mentioned. 

I'm definitely going to start using it continuously even when I don't have any signs of a cold like it suggests you can, so that hopefully it'll prevent me from getting a head cold in the first place.


----------



## arthunter888

Artificial Emotion said:


> I'm so glad my nose cold only lasted about 3 days! I'm pretty sure it's because I managed to use this new antiviral nose spray that deactivates the cold virus at the top of the nose which is pretty similar to the Vicks First Defence I mentioned.
> 
> I'm definitely going to start using it continuously even when I don't have any signs of a cold like it suggests you can, so that hopefully it'll prevent me from getting a head cold in the first place.



   A spray that works against viruses?? You've got to tell us what that shit is my man...


----------



## radiationman

Depending on what ills me, I will smoke. If I have a hang-over or am feeling kinda cruddy, then I'll smoke away! However, if I have a sore throat(I have done it in the past), I usually avoid the herbage.

For the most part, though, cannabis usually cures what ails me.

PS - Eating it fucks me up. Mmmm, marijuana stir-fry....


----------



## Artificial Emotion

arthunter888 said:


> A spray that works against viruses?? You've got to tell us what that shit is my man...



Here's an article:



> New breakthrough in fighting the common cold is found
> 
> 
> 18/04/2007 -
> In the lead up to the cold and flu season, medical experts are welcoming the arrival in Australia of the first treatment clinically proven to reduce the chance of developing a full-blown cold, and cut the severity and shorten the duration of cold symptoms .
> click here
> 
> Innovative Vicks First Defence - a drug-free nasal spray - is being hailed as one of the most exciting advancements in the cold industry for years.
> 
> Until now, cold treatments have fallen into two categories; products reputed to boost the immune system such as Vitamin C and Echinacea, or products that relieve the symptoms of the infection, such as decongestants.
> 
> The introduction of Vicks First Defence means there is now a cold intervention product that is scientifically proven to attack colds at their source before they have a chance to develop1.
> 
> Vicks First Defence attacks the cold by physical rather than pharmacological means, supplementing the body's natural ability to disarm and remove the cold virus before it takes a strong hold in the nose and throat. When sprayed into the back of the nasal passage, the viscous gel coats the virus so it can't dock to the body's cells, disarms it by creating an environment in which it cannot flourish and then flushes out the viruses, aided by mucus secretions.
> 
> Leading UK cold expert Professor Ron Eccles, spokesperson for the Common Cold Centre of Cardiff University, said that the new treatment was an exciting advancement in the cold industry.
> 
> "A new type of treatment that attacks respiratory viruses before they take hold, and is backed by sound clinical data, is significant to both patients and physicians," Professor Eccles of the Common Cold Centre said. "Clinical trials show that when used at the earliest signs of a cold the treatment should stop you getting a cold, or reduce its severity."
> 
> With upper respiratory tract infection remaining the second most common ailment managed in general practice in Australia , Professor Eccles said Vicks First Defence could also help to reduce the number of patients presenting to their GP with cold related complaints.
> 
> "This new treatment option also fits with a key long term strategy of health professionals around the world to combat the unnecessary use of antibiotics for treating coughs, colds and flu-like symptoms."
> 
> The cold is the most common illness suffered by humans. By the age of 70, most of us will have suffered an average of 200 colds and spent three years of our lives coughing and sneezing.
> 
> Professor Eccles3 said he expected Vicks First Defence to reduce the discomfort and inconvenience caused to millions of cold sufferers each year.
> 
> "Many millions of days are lost in every country as a result of loss from work, loss from school, and low productivity," Professor Eccles3 said. "I would expect this product to have a considerable impact on the treatment of the common cold because it can be used at the very first signs of a cold."
> 
> Vicks First Defence was successfully launched in the United Kingdom in 2005. A survey of patients who had tried the treatment there reported that, after using it, 88 per cent claimed they did not catch a cold or their cold was less severe than usual .
> 
> The average incubation period for a common cold is usually around two days. Research shows this incubation period offers an opportunity to inhibit the virus before it takes hold. As a result, Vicks First Defence is most effective when used at the early signs of a cold - a tickly sore throat and sneezing are the most common.
> 
> For optimum results, Vicks First Defence should continue to be used for two days after the symptoms have subsided. It can also be taken when there is an increased risk of catching a cold, for example on public transport, in the office or when a partner or family member already has a cold.
> 
> Notes to Editor:
> 
> * Professor Eccles is the Spokesman for, and Director of, the Common Cold Centre of Cardiff University. The Centre was established in 1998 and is the world's only centre dedicated to researching and testing new medicines for treatment of the symptoms of flu and the common cold. Further information about the Common Cold Centre can be accessed at http://www.cardiff.ac.uk/biosi/associates/cold/index.html
> * Vicks First Defence, $16.99, 15ml, available over the counter at pharmacies or in supermarkets
> * Registered as a medical device; can be used by adults, and children aged 12 years and older.
> 
> For further information, please contact:
> 
> Jen Stevenson
> 02 9956 8000 or0422 805 006
> 
> Jean Perkins
> 02 9956 8000 or0438 886 954
> 
> 1 If taken promptly at the first signs of symptoms; P&G Clinical study 2000149, Dr. J. Gwaltney, University of Virginia, 2001, and P&G Clinical study 2002158, U.S.
> 2 Britt H et al 2007. General practice activity in Australia 2005-06. General practice series no. 19. AIHW cat. no. GEP 19. Canberra: Australian Institute of Health and Welfare.
> 3 Professor Ron Eccles is the spokesperson of the Common Cold Centre of Cardiff University
> 4 P&G UK Usage and Attitude Study. March 2006
> 
> 
> SOURCE: Procter & Gamble


----------



## TangerinO

All I'll say about this is once I smoked one cone too many with the flu.
It caused me to cough extremely violently and painfully and ended with me actually throwing up mucus all over the floor, that I had swallowed while sleeping.

Based on this experience I recommend against.


----------



## OTGee

In my personal experience weed didn't really help for colds. Sure it cleared out my sinuses but im trying to keep a low tolerance and too poor to smoke pure grass haha so I normally smoke bongs with a bit of tobacco in them. A cold can make you feel a lot better and increase the level stone a little bit id even say but once your down it is a lot worse and cold symptomsstay while high just you dont care about them as much really. Might effect some people differenetly


----------



## Dark Wizard

For me Marijuana has always helped while having a Cold/Flu, especially when having a temperature or unable to sleep. Its always given me a sense of relief, even if it's only for a couple hours. 

Though one thing to keep in mind is that Marijuana does suppress the immune system which can effect your bodies ability to fight off the Cold/Flu.


----------



## itachimack

soundthecymbals said:


> ...your "T cells?"


They are actually one of most important features of an immune system if I remember correctly it's T cells that AIDS targets. Still I think the claim is BS.


----------



## CrypticArc

THC does inhibit immune system cytokines to an extent but I've found hash oil to make an amazing decongestant, and on top of that, it sometimes makes me forget I'm sick.


----------



## 12monkeysnyc

Personally,
I do smoke when I am sick with a cold/ irritated sinus etc.. For me, it really helps me sleep and usually helps relieve other symptoms.  The only downside (which is pretty obvious and has been said already) is smoke irritates the lungs so if you have a bad cough it is going to be uncomfortable smoking and will probably make the cough last longer  I know from personal experience that if you are a cigarette smoker when you get a cold it lasts longer, IMHO.   Feel better!!


----------



## MissTHC

Thats my wonder too...
When I have a cold -I dont think that the cannabis works as well.
Do you?

And does anyone know the "medical" reason to that?
Spoke to some people who notitced the same...

Sorry for the languange and spelling, Im swedish


----------

